# February 2012 Lottery Winner- PenguinsHockey. !!!



## BDog

Congratulations on the win Jim!!! (PenguinsHockey) Jim won with lucky number 7. 
www.powerball.com

Here is the list of participants for this months Lottery

Please send each of the members listed below a Personal Message with your details - full name , shipping, etc so that winnings can find their way to you!

Update this thread with status - in process, DC #'s , and Received. Pictures hoto: are great as well if there is a chance to sneak some in!
Again Congrats!

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 -In
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - In
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- In
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In
8. Tmmedic20]- 21,27,9 -In
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - In
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 -In
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- WINNER!!!
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 -In
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1-In


----------



## EdATX

Damit! I might not be able to get anything out till the 16th.


----------



## BDog

Nocturnus said:


> Damit! I might not be able to get anything out till the 16th.


Thats well within the deadline Ed! Although some nice sticks need to be sent for making Jim (penguinshockey) wait! :jk:


----------



## BDog

Nocturnus said:


> Damit! I might not be able to get anything out till the 16th.


Thats well within the deadline Ed! Although some nice sticks need to be sent for making Jim (penguinshockey) wait! 8)


----------



## EdATX

I'll have to see what can be done. I kinda blew through my paycheck I got on the 1st without thinking. heh. Wait... That's every check.


----------



## BDog

Sent Jim (penguinshockey) a PM indicating he won for this go round! Not sure he even knows :?:


----------



## tmmedic20

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0402 9310 93

Congrats


----------



## penguinshockey

Congratulations to me!!!! I have been away on business and haven't been keeping up. So I come home to two of my trucks in the shop (one with a $1400 key scratch and the other with a blown engine). Well - at least I'll be enjoying cigars in the poor house .........

I'll be sending everyone PMs with my mailing address.


----------



## penguinshockey

PMs have been sent to everybody.

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - PM Received - in process
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Shipped
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - 
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - Received
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- Received
7. Andrprosh - 39,2,24 - Received
8. Tmmedic20 - 21,27,9 - Received
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - Shipped
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 - Received 
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- WINNER!!!
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 - Received


----------



## foster0724

Here ya go Jim
9405503699300406078459

Congrats!


----------



## kapathy

i might be a little slow this month getting out...... i could send something now but it would be crap....... if thats alright i can get something next friday and ship something worth the postage.


----------



## apollyon9515

Ill get my wife to ship mine out to you on monday, i dont like to ship packages close to the weekend and them sit in a warehouse or something for a few days...


----------



## BigSarge

Hey Jim! Duck!

9405 5036 9930 0406 4761 49


----------



## andrprosh

Congrats Jim! I just got back from a business trip and will send mine out early next week.


----------



## penguinshockey

BigSarge said:


> Hey Jim! Duck!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0406 4761 49


Geez - you weren't kidding! That nearly took my head off . . . . I'll be posting pictures tomorrow.


----------



## penguinshockey

foster0724 said:


> Here ya go Jim
> 9405503699300406078459
> 
> Congrats!


Received them Shane. Thanks buddy! I'll put up some pics tomorrow. Hey - how was that Scotch by the way?


----------



## penguinshockey

tmmedic20 said:


> DC# 9405 5036 9930 0402 9310 93
> 
> Congrats


Received them Thomas - Thanks! Never expected to see a Shark lurking in there . . . Pictures are on the way.


----------



## kapathy

i shipped mon.... cant find the dc.....its somewhere in my garbage can i call a car


----------



## EdATX

9405 9036 9930 0059 0127 61 

Will be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## apollyon9515

0310 2640 0000 3803 3858


----------



## EdATX

Dropped off this AM.


----------



## penguinshockey

*** PICTURES finally! ***

Sorry about not posting pictures sooner but between trying to repair two trucks, work, and my side business - there has not been too much spare time lately. So far everybody has sent me some great sticks and I can't wait to try those that are new to me. Thanks again for all your generosity - I can't wait to return the favor in the coming months. Anyway here goes (Oh yeah - if I mixed any up I apologize for my wife's mistake  ):

BigSarge:









Foster0724:









Andrprosh:









Tmmedic20:









Apollyon9515:









Kapathy:









Nocturnus:


----------



## FWTX

Congrats Jim - sorry for the delay

0310 1230 000 4058 3877


----------



## BDog

Gonna send out right towards the end of the month. PM'ed Jim he is aware. I am away from my main humidor so poor planning on my part.  :lol:


----------



## lamontjb

DC 0308 2040 0000 1757 6650. Congrats and sorry for getting mine out so late.


----------



## penguinshockey

Update: as of 2/29/12:

1. Rhetorik- 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Shipped
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - 
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - Received
6. Foster0724 - 26,12,14- Received
7. Andrprosh - 39,2,24 - Received
8. Tmmedic20 - 21,27,9 - Received
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - Received
10. Apollyon9515 - 36,38,28 - Received 
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7- WINNER!!!
12. Kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received
13. Nocturnus- 20,33,1 - Received


----------



## BDog

Sent Sticks today! Keep an eye out Jim!


----------

